# Peppermint Capsules



## 23525 (Sep 10, 2005)

I was reading through the board that sometimes these will help with symptoms of IBS and that it will also stop the rumbles in the stomache that I get, which are my main gripe about IBS. Anyway, I went to Giant Eagle and Walgreens and they didn't have these, so where would I find them? Also, what form is it best to get them in? I read enteric, but why is that?


----------



## 19686 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello, Nature's Way Peppermint capsules are good ones. They are 2 ml, I believe and enteric coated. You want enteric coated so it releases in the intestine, where it's needed. Otherwise, if they dissolve it can be unpleasant. Heartburn etc..


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know where to get them overseas. In Aus you can just get them from the chemist. You need enteric coated for the reason Karma said, it's so that they can survive through the stomach acid and then release in the intestines where they will do the job they're meant to. Hope this helps and good luck finding some.


----------



## 22910 (Oct 12, 2005)

I know that Heather sells some. 2 Bottles for $18.95../shop/


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello & welcome wonderwall


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi wonderwall, welcome to our cosy little clan. The only difference between us & others is that our gripes are not from the heart, but rather lower down!Heather Van Vorous sells peppermint oil capsules which also contain ginger & fennel,& I believe by having the added spice & herb they work better than just peppermint alone.Each container of "tummy tamers" has 90 enteric coated softgels. I never have trouble getting Heathers products sent to Australia.You can order them by visiting Heather`s site. ..


----------

